# Foreigner Fee!



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

hey!!
Can someone please tell me what is the maximum fee for foreigners in private as well as government medical colleges in Lahore??#dull


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

22k a year


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

but its all at once


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

talib said:


> 22k a year


22k stands for?? #eek


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

$22,000.00


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

if you're outside of PK thats the max


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

omg!! :O


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

22,000 is for AKU only and its by far the most expensive med school in Pakistan. Shifa is 15,000 dollars and NUST has 10,000. DIMC has 15,000. Government colleges have about 12,000-14,000 dollars.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

shifa first year is 20,000 without hostel FWI


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

wahts nust?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

nust's annual tuition is 10K


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

no , what is NUST even ?


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

talib said:


> no , what is NUST even ?


I think you meant what's it stands for; its National University of Science and Technology..


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yesss thanks


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

King Edward and Allama Iqbal are both $10,000 each. But that is only if you apply through the self finance scheme (SFS). If you apply through the pakistan technical assistance program (PTAP) then the annual fee could be as low as 18,000 Rs.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Check the prospectus of all of the colleges it gives you an entire overview...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Every college is different, it ranges from $6000 to $22000 PER YEAR. It all depends, all these details are freely available online at the HEC website for govt colleges and at the respective websites of the private colleges.


----------



## medstudent1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Shifa Fee:

[Foreign students]
$15,000 per year + $4000 admission fee (first year only)

Rs. 500,000 per year + Rs. 125,000 admission fee (first year only)

Hostel Fee:
Rs. 290,000 per year (includes room, food, water, electricity (except AC), transport to Shifa)


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

how much is total cost in U.S dollars for Shifa, Including the hostel fees and airline tickets


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Living costs and Hostel Fees would cost you 5000-6000$


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

so about 26-27k for first year..DAMN


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Manobilli93 said:


> hey!!
> Can someone please tell me what is the maximum fee for foreigners in private as well as government medical colleges in Lahore??#dull


only college fee not hostel
Privates mostly from $10,000 to $25,000 (USA D) 
governments are $5000 to 15000


----------

